# SYA - Sayona Mining



## Sodapop (19 September 2006)

Reaccquainted myself with the comings and goings of this company for the first time in a while - and i have to say it looks (prima facie) to be not far off some kind of move. 

They are developing a mine in Botswana that will produce a forecast 330,000 carats of diamonds p/a for 10 years from 4 discrete kimberlite pipes. I am not entirely sure of Botswana's Mining Laws - but i'd imagine they are not as onerous as South Africa's BEE requirements (if i was a Socialist i wouldn't be a trader) so this must be an added incentive (if anyone does know - set me straight - on the laws that is!!!). The DFS came up roses (most recent Qtly.) so now all that is needed is the financing package... Directors recently exercised a swag of options as well... 

Diamond scratchers are iffy (i should know!!!) - but as they go, this looks like one of the more likely ones (relative to some other laggards... i won't name names... most of us would be able to think of at least 2 or 3... - hint: they have "D" in their ASX codes...).


----------



## Mr Right (17 October 2006)

*Re: DON - Diamonex*

Looks a good bet. Things are starting to hit up with this one. The rumor is funds are almost secured and detail design is under way.


----------



## chennyleeeee (22 August 2007)

*Re: DON - Diamonex*

I bought this today. It hasnt closed ever at 0.295 so thats where I'll set my stop loss.

I hope this does me well. This stock has been quiet for almost a year now. I hope this is a winner. 

JP Morgan got in at 0.31
BNB has one at 0.23 i think
The founder has about 9% too, not huge but at least he has some, unlike some other mining stocks.

go for gold you good thing

CHEN


----------



## blehgg (30 May 2008)

*Re: DON - Diamonex*

Things are pretty quiet for this one 

I thought I'd see if anyone holds/has some comments?

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page37?oid=53829&sn=Detail


----------



## blehgg (13 June 2008)

*Re: DON - Diamonex*



blehgg said:


> Things are pretty quiet for this one
> 
> I thought I'd see if anyone holds/has some comments?
> 
> http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page37?oid=53829&sn=Detail




Following up ~

~ 25% spike today 

Anticipation for - [quoted from previous post]

" commissioning phase of the plant began on April 23 and would end on June 26, after which it would produce some 10,000 carats for its first gem sale scheduled for July.

During the current commissioning period, around 30,000 tons of ore would be processed, said the company, with full ramp up of production and plant optimisation from July. "


----------



## System (10 July 2013)

On July 10th, 2013, DiamonEx Limited (DON) changed its name to Sayona Mining Limited (SYA).


----------



## greggles (9 November 2017)

SYA up 25% this morning after announcing a strategic alliance with Huan Changuan Lico Co Ltd, a subsidiary of Fortune 500 company, Minmetals Group to explore  marketing, technical, and financial development options for the Authier lithium project.


----------



## HelloU (11 January 2018)

popped above 10c today........has it got the legs to keep above the new bid/offer % barrier.


----------



## HelloU (27 April 2018)

cash raise at 5.1c with record date as 4may or something. u get to buy 1 for 22 for 5.1c (but with options attached for 2018 or 2019 or something at 7 something c). Obviously I am sketchy on fact here and do not intend to spend time fixing, just getting it out there.

money is to speed up lithium mine in canada......only $60M odd mine cost and pretty short payback time. good part is this is some of the altura management (BOD) so they have great experience as they are just about to hit the go button in W.A. on a similar project. (runs on the board type thing).


----------



## greggles (30 May 2018)

Sayona Mining is up around 12% today to 4.7c and volume is also up.

Yesterday the company issued a shortfall notice on its recent Renounceable Entitlement Offer at 5.1c to raise $3.9 million. Only 22,484,154 of the approximately 76,959,043 shares were taken up, leaving a shortfall of 54,474,889 shares. Only $1,146,692 out of the $3,900,000 million was raised.

Under the terms of the Rights Issue, the company has the right to place any or all of the remaining shortfall shares within three months after the closing date (i.e. by 24 August 2018) on the same terms as the Rights Issue.

Given that SYA has been trading under 5.1c for all of May it's not really a surprise that there was a shortfall. If you can do better by buying on market then it makes sense to do that instead. Lots of shares still on offer on the sell side under 5c.


----------



## HelloU (26 June 2018)

feasability due now........recent falls post cr have been...more than I expected....so dfs will help decide where the value is.


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2018)

so dfs end of july.......but at least they said so......and reinforced that if this goes over the next few years that share holders will be remembered at the times they will have their hands out for cash (and they will need cash)..........


----------



## HelloU (2 July 2018)

and a little environmental stumble today....so down 17%.........somewhere between 6 weeks and 3 years for this roadblock...........the context here is that any late showing of the dfs matters little now if u cannot a license anyway......


----------



## greggles (3 July 2018)

Punters exiting SYA left, right and centre. It's fallen through support at 3c (November 2017), so I presume it's heading down towards 2c to bottom out and consolidate there.


----------



## HelloU (5 July 2018)

and another ann today - pretty much the same ann that started the previous dive a couple of days ago but with more words of comfort - and back up 30%+. They are basically feeling some 'green' resistance concerning environmental water stuff.....and almost certainly will introduce delays to approval...if not changes to the mine site area...but time will tell for the latter.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

SYA came up in todays Risers …. I know nothing about this stock but a quick flick through announcements gets me interested. 

As you say @HelloU a small difference in wording can create a substantial difference in trader sentiment

There are signs that this could be a good trade over the next few months/couple of years but I will need to do some more research 

First impression ..... They are trying to develop a near term Lithium Project in Canada and they actually have around $12 mill cash in the bank! 

The Chart says the SP has been belted unceremoniously on minimal volume for some time .. but we now have recent good volume kicking in to stem the flow …. low risk with potential upside … my favourite Spec conditions ….   Definitely on the Watchlist!!


----------



## barney (12 July 2018)

SYA gain in the Top Risers today ….. To be honest I didn't expect it to pop so soon after bouncing off the bottom the other day so wasn't watching closely enough


----------



## HelloU (12 July 2018)

today also left me a little bewildered (not complaining).....and I do watch this very closely because it was taking a lot of effort to manage capital since the last cr ......none of the news is new........but sentiment has turned and today (and 2 previous days) was certainly getting 'dragged' up. Be very interesting to see what happens between 5 and 6 (and how long it sits between the 2).


----------



## barney (18 July 2018)

SYA still moving along nicely … Chart looks healthy. 

Market is expecting an update this month on the completion of the Feasibility Study on their Authier Lithium Project in Quebec.


----------



## barney (24 September 2018)

The initial spike in July was Trader based with profit taking between 4 and 5 cents. Todays announcement on a positive Definitive Feasibility Study gives the Company a bit more clout for the future but the day traders haven't gotten too interested this time round.  

I'm in at 3.5 cents a couple of days ago with a longer term view ..... Lithium Spec with genuine potential to be mining by the end of 2020 ...… Company only needs even luck to multiply its current market cap over the next few years.


----------



## aussymatt (25 September 2018)

barney said:


> The initial spike in July was Trader based with profit taking between 4 and 5 cents. Todays announcement on a positive Definitive Feasibility Study gives the Company a bit more clout for the future but the day traders haven't gotten too interested this time round.
> 
> I'm in at 3.5 cents a couple of days ago with a longer term view ..... Lithium Spec with genuine potential to be mining by the end of 2020 ...… Company only needs even luck to multiply its current market cap over the next few years.
> 
> ...




I'm with you on this . I bought in awhile ago hoping to see some potential in its Lithium mining and with the future demand in lithium i'm hoping to see some positive returns in the next few years.


----------



## barney (25 September 2018)

aussymatt said:


> I'm with you on this . I bought in awhile ago hoping to see some potential in its Lithium mining and with the future demand in lithium i'm hoping to see some positive returns in the next few years.



Yeah … todays price action was a bit negative but looking at a few days in the life of a potential Spec play is often hard to pick ……. The Company's future looks reasonable at worst so today's price action should be treated as traders doing their thing for the short term …… In saying that, I would have preferred more buying interest today , but if some buyers come in over the next week or so, all is well!


----------



## HelloU (25 September 2018)

i sorta reckon that the environmental thing (BAPE) is the dangling sword here ...... until that is cleared up the timelines are perhaps too unclear for many to throw money at it .... i mean it could add up to 18 months to the rock kicking process. And even with some possible big finds at mallina it is quite possibly all never never stuff if looking towards a producer (as opposed to a spec momentum trade with drilling in aus soon)


----------



## barney (25 September 2018)

I confess I hadn't done enough research on that ….. Keeping the daily dig to less than 2000 tonnes per day theoretically keeps them away from some of the regulatory controls …. but in reality that could be a red flag to the local residents I guess.

The Company states that the "waste" water from the project will be directed in the opposite direction to the Esker ……. If true and provable that would certainly be a plus.

Todays announcement of the appointment of Alexis Segal who is a "professional communicator" appears to have been taken negatively by the market …. still early days and still a punt …. A lot of upside if Alexis can get the job done though.


----------



## HelloU (26 September 2018)

have not read that appointment (having issues with reading) but would think some punters were thinking that dfs would be followed by 'no bape' ann and so when that has not happened the dts jumped off again perhaps. groin test says yeah but cognisant of delays here. pilbara drill results may provide an opportunity to exit if fidgety. 

last wednesday was the last day for referral to the govt dept (that may result in the extended process) and there has been no word on what happened with that. can only assume sya did not self nominate for the extended process, so they too are waiting to hear.


----------



## HelloU (1 October 2018)

*announcement

my diary says last week as latest for any 'external reports' to go to Dept of Energy. Have I got that wrong? (or maybe that had nothing to do with SYA putting in their own applications - whenever they liked?). Anybody have a date (real or made up) to aim for here?


----------



## HelloU (4 October 2018)

the govt elections over there went ok for sya (as in ....could have been a lot worse) ......
so mallina news before xmas, canada news before xmas.


----------



## barney (18 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> the govt elections over there went ok for sya (as in ....could have been a lot worse) ......
> so mallina news before xmas, canada news before xmas.




A bit of good news would certainly help proceedings!  

A small jump today but the Volume is too low to take any positives from it. 

A lot of potential with this one IF they can get everyone onside … waiting game.


----------



## barney (26 October 2018)

SYA still struggling to get any serious traction around the current higher lows.  

Annual Report out today paints a good picture if they can get across the next couple of permitting hurdles unscathed. Lots of potential, but a bit of water to flow under the bridge yet ….. I still hold.


----------



## Trav. (27 October 2018)

@barney do you look at the number of shares on issue for these spec companies. SYA have 1.72B which seems a lot. (Plus another 125M options)


----------



## barney (29 October 2018)

Trav. said:


> @barney do you look at the number of shares on issue for these spec companies. SYA have 1.72B which seems a lot. (Plus another 125M options)



Yeah they do have a lot of shares on issue Trav ..... A share consolidation sometime in the future is likely.

I'm more interested in their actual Market Cap however ..... MC is still only around $45 million and they have about $10 million in cash etc, so the ratio is pretty good for a Spec.

It all hinges on getting the final permitting/approvals etc, but a lot of potential upside if the ducks align ....


----------



## Trav. (29 October 2018)

No problem mate. I was just thinking about the volume required to get some traction in the SP.

Good luck!


----------



## barney (30 October 2018)

Healthy little bump up today above short term resistance on increasing Volume …. still too early to get excited about, but positive.


----------



## barney (6 February 2019)

I'm prepared to call the medium term Low on this one … its been a slow old road down the hill but current trading has a bit of "accumulation" feel to it …. Good Lithium Stocks will have their day in the sun again, and these guys have a couple of new strings to their bow ….. I have a 12 month time frame outlook on it so will continue to hold assuming no major problems.


----------



## HelloU (6 February 2019)

d day 20mar ..... CR either way.

that is 2 pumps i expect ........ (which one first?)


----------



## HelloU (6 March 2019)

HelloU said:


> d day 20mar ..... CR either way.
> 
> that is 2 pumps i expect ........ (which one first?)



D-Day rescheduled to 06Mar and the news is not good - Canada said the paperwork was rubbish and u r to go to the naughty corner for up to 2 years.


----------



## barney (7 March 2019)

HelloU said:


> D-Day rescheduled to 06Mar and the news is not good - Canada said the paperwork was rubbish and u r to go to the naughty corner for up to 2 years.




Yep   ….. I'm out for the time being.


----------



## HelloU (7 March 2019)

barney said:


> Yep   ….. I'm out for the time being.



i spent a lot of time and effort to churn this - to recoup earlier losses for my own pride - which i had done up until ...... and now another 11% tax loss to claw back somewhere .......... actually a little surprised both here and OTC did not fall more on such large volumes (but i looked at the parcels and an awful lot of round numbers of maybe knife catching buyers for a quick bounce)  .....anyway, busy at sol with a finger poised over sell tryin to understand what is going on there and why it is going against the laws of nature and toot tooting..... see ya


----------



## HelloU (8 March 2019)

OT edit: ahhhhh, sol upped into the 100 2day.


----------



## HelloU (28 June 2019)

HelloU said:


> d day 20mar ..... CR either way.
> 
> that is 2 pumps i expect ........ (which one first?)



spp at $0.086 (no instos or sophs) to pay for airline tickets and other similar necessities (surely not to pay for stuff like DFS and environment studies and mining permits - cos pretty sure the last 3 CR's paid for all them - Ohhhh, hang on, all that previous spend got rejected by the Canadian Government because it was basically millions of dollars worth of stuff that was rubbish for the application made cos they filled in the wrong application forms for the mine).

with sp at 8c will there may have to be a ........... (thesaurus says inflate, drive, force, pump, inject, push) here for any spp interest to happen, so trade the trade.

(i cannot help but feel they did not want to burn any bridges in this CR cos just maybe big brother might need to tap the good money in the next 12 months?)


----------



## barney (28 June 2019)

HelloU said:


> spp at $0.086 (no instos or sophs) to pay for airline tickets and other similar necessities





Indeed ……  Been out of this one for a few months ….. another failure but then again anything Lithium related has been struggling.

I wonder how much they will be able to raise …… always tough chasing money at the lows.


----------



## HelloU (28 June 2019)

4 large coffees thanks ........... ooops, better make them smalls, on second thoughts, one small coffee and four straws thanks ....... hmmm, how much for just the empty cup? 

this was my sl1 (in multiple small hits though) ....or was gascoyne my sl1? (again, multiple small hits) ....living proof that you can kill someone if u hit them enough times with a feather.

just awaiting the pump for a trade .......


----------



## barney (28 June 2019)

HelloU said:


> ....... hmmm, how much for just the empty cup? … this was my sl1 (in multiple small hits though) ....or was gascoyne my sl1? (again, multiple small hits) ….*living proof that you can kill someone if u hit them enough times with a feather*. just awaiting the pump for a trade .......




LOL ……. Yeah, duds and Specs …… Familiar marriage  Hope you get that bounce "H"


----------



## HelloU (10 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> 4 large coffees thanks ........... ooops, better make them smalls, on second thoughts, one small coffee and four straws thanks ....... hmmm, how much for just the empty cup?
> 
> this was my sl1 (in multiple small hits though) ....or was gascoyne my sl1? (again, multiple small hits) ....living proof that you can kill someone if u hit them enough times with a feather.
> 
> just awaiting the pump for a trade .......



and there it is ...... had to wait through through 2 extensions to the SPP though. Who would have thought that an ann that basically gave away 51% of all your aussie assets for the the grand sum of $0 would raise the SP by 20%.
I seriously gotta get a hobby I understand.


----------



## barney (11 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> . Who would have thought that an ann that basically gave away 51% of all your aussie assets for the the grand sum of $0 would raise the SP by 20%.
> I seriously gotta get a hobby I understand.




Lol …. Not quite zero though "H"  AJM have to spend $1.5 million over 3 years to get the 51%

Its basically an admission SYA don't have the finances to develop the ground, so at least there will be some scratching around in the dirt.  

If AJM happen to find something, it will be years earlier than Sayona would have been able to, so their 51% share buys them time and a drilling programme worth $1.5M ….. better than nothing I guess.

Chart is still not happy but neither is the Lithium price.  There will be a time when accumulating L Stocks at their lows will make punters a small fortune … I've already mistimed that twice so its still popcorn time for me


----------



## HelloU (11 August 2019)

barney said:


> Lol …. Not quite zero though "H"  AJM have to spend $1.5 million over 3 years to get the 51%
> 
> Its basically an admission SYA don't have the finances to develop the ground, so at least there will be some scratching around in the dirt.
> 
> ...



hey, not great boating weather
more cautious here ...clarification: nothing into the bank of a coy that has already had asx ask going concern questions is what I meant.
there was no urgency to do anything in wa. So no money had to be spent there. But same heads (different hats) may have had niggling concerns about the land around their existing mine going to someone else .... and taking away future expansion opportunities from them.
the drill money .... for just a little bit cash (way less than 1.5, realistically less than 0.5) they can see if anything has value. If not ....walk away? If good, spend up and get. 
on that (being only privy to the anns not the legal arrangements) it says that every $ spent on anything over the initial 1.5 then sya cannot say no to the spend happening, but must cough up half ....or lose ownership%...... i read a lot into all that. But what would i know .....


----------



## barney (11 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> hey, not great boating weather




Perfect where I am








HelloU said:


> the drill money .... for just a little bit cash (way less than 1.5, realistically less than 0.5) they can see if anything has value. If not ....walk away?




True … but if they do that, its no loss to SYA



HelloU said:


> it says that every $ spent on anything over the initial 1.5 then sya cannot say no to the spend happening, but must cough up half ....or lose ownership%




Yeah but it would still have to be an agreed arrangement so they can't just spend more and take it from SYA.  On the flip side if AJM spend one and a half mil and think its worth pursuing, I'm sure SYA would be of similar view given the duplication of Board members on both Companies.  If they didn't agree, it means they would be arguing with themselves


----------



## HelloU (11 August 2019)

*"Yeah but it would still have to be an agreed arrangement so they can't just spend more and take it from SYA. On the flip side if AJM spend one and a half mil and think its worth pursuing, I'm sure SYA would be of similar view given the duplication of Board members on both Companies. If they didn't agree, it means they would be arguing with themselves"*

again, I note that the public do not get to look at the legals ..... but the ann stated that spend above 1.5 is shared or dilution occurs ......... the whole point of being 51% is you do not have to seek permission (even from yourself - which is another sore point for me) ...... and my point being if there was no longer a mirror involved in having that discussion then it is just a matter of emailing the bill to whoever, and if the money did not arrive then bing, bang, bong ....... for ajm, it took a lot of risk out of sya being a shell that was exposed in the jungle (but still the owner of some pilbara tenements).

I just think about if I was a director of SYA, and had no affiliation with AJM, would that be the deal I would do right now?

I wonder what wodgina or pilgangoora offered?  
see ya barney


----------



## barney (11 August 2019)

Appreciate your point of view @HelloU  Will watch with interest


----------



## HelloU (17 August 2019)

lol, 
tap, tap
hey frenchi do u want any pay in 2020
that would be nice, yes
well, here are the bank details for you to contribute to that process ......

SPP has another extension (2nd extension - so 3rd SPP period) and ann'd that the brand new bloke in charge, as well as 2 canadian blokes on the payroll, were putting in some money into a previously undiscussed CR (same terms as SPP but separate).


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

Might be worth a look or revisit. Dunno.
Just a chart of some interest. Cheers.


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Might be worth a look or revisit. Dunno.
> Just a chart of some interest. Cheers.




Agree Froogs!

That additional Volume after an extended low should NOT be taken with a grain of salt.

I used to own SYA .... Still on the watch list and looking to buy at 0.009 (The queue is long unfortunately)


----------



## HelloU (29 July 2020)

The announcement on the canadian bid for the closed down CATL owned mine is maybe this week? (or next month? - it keeps getting delayed and I cannot keep up). 
The original Authier "permission to mine" (BAPE) is yet to come (it was the original rejection of BAPE that really burnt this company - due to some disallowed numbers in the application, so it got rejected, and then the whole thing got complicated)
About a bazillion SOI so something has to give there one day.


----------



## HelloU (29 July 2020)

oh, and a whisper of gold in them thar hills in aussie (from Noosa conference?? maybe not), but be aware they have done an earn-in agreement with Altura (AJM) whereby AJM spend $2M? over 2? years and own 51% of the aussie land (or most of the aussie land anyway). They have something near DEG from memory. If AJM spend more than that and SYA cannot start "spending with them" then AJM get more than 51%. AJM not overly flush with cash tho at the moment, and SYA is not really either.
Li still fragile all over imo. Certainly fragile for any profits (ever?)

Specs eh Barney 
DNH


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

HelloU said:


> Specs eh Barney




Don't ya luv 'em

Thanks for the info


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2021)

Sayona has been popping up in my radar recently, have ignored it apart from looking at the chart.
Have taken a half position on today's move.
I had better have a look at the FA now...


----------



## barney (5 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Sayona has been popping up in my radar recently, have ignored it apart from looking at the chart.





After LPD went a bit mad I looked at SYA this morning. Had to go to do some real work and thought ... Nah that 20 million queue at 012 will take a while to get through so I'll check it later.

Just home to see your post Rock .... Damn, another one missed. My "real" job is costing me money, lol


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2021)

barney said:


> Just home to see your post Rock .... Damn, another one missed. My "real" job is costing me money, lol



Trading / investing is now my "real" job.... I want to mow the front lawn, but don't feel I should skive off ! lol


After 4:15pm I'm available... will probably be raining again then, grrr.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2021)

Request for Trading Halt 

Sayona Mining Limited (SYA) requests an immediate trading halt on its securities pursuant to 
ASX Listing Rule 17.1. For the purposes of Listing Rule 17.1 and in support of the request, the Company: 
1. advises that the trading halt is requested pending the release of an announcement regarding funding and support for the proposed NAL bid, the development of the Company’s Authier and Tansim projects and to respond to an ASX price query, received 5 January 2021; 
2. requests that the trading halt remain in place until such time as it makes an announcement 
to the market regarding the transaction and responds to the ASX price query, or the start 
of normal trading on Friday, 8 January 2021;

Speeding ticket responded to.


----------



## barney (11 January 2021)

Big Open for SYA this morning Up 75% in pre-open  (DNH unfortunately)Todays Announcement


----------



## frugal.rock (11 January 2021)

Big day for Sayona based off announcement and lifting of trade halt.

It has been suggested to me that this stock is a keeper, a bottom drawer stock.
With its connection to and investment by Piedmont now, the bottom drawer is open and willing.

11 January 2021
PIEDMONT LITHIUM INVESTS IN SAYONA;  PARTNERSHIP TO BOOST QUÉBEC PROJECTS

Highlights

• Leading U.S.‐based lithium corporation, Piedmont Lithium (ASX PLL; Nasdaq PLL) to invest up to US$12 million (A$15.5M) to become strategic investor and major offtake partner in Sayona, acquiring 19.9% of Sayona Mining and 25% of Sayona Québec

• Binding offtake agreement for acquisition of up to 60,000 tonnes per annum (tpa) of spodumene
concentrate from Sayona Québec to supply Piedmont Lithium Project in North Carolina  

• Partnership demonstrates quality of Québec assets and Sayona’s vision of creating lithium hub in
Abitibi, supplying North American and international battery markets.


----------



## peter2 (12 January 2021)

_I do know that if I was buying "barcodes". I'd be risking a little to gain a lot, so selling for a short term gain (even if it's +100%) is against the strategy. These are the ones to store in the "bottom draw" not the losers. _

If someone bought SYA at the low price (~0.01) hoping for a miracle then why sell at the first "pop"? The odds of buying "barcodes" and getting into something substantial is extremely low. You'd need a huge pay day to make it worthwhile so why sell so soon? 

Most people keep their losers in the "bottom drawer" hoping for a miracle turnaround that rarely happens. I suggested that now that SYA has shown some demand this is a better candidate for the "bottom drawer" than the usual suspects. IF SYA falls back to 0.01. Nothing lost. If it continues to attract buyers then holding on is the better course of action. The best course of action is adding to the initial position but I'm loath to mention this in case it gets taken out of context. I'm not recommending buying more. 

I have no opinions about the SYA news and their "story".


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2021)

5 day chart. I love a good story...


----------



## brerwallabi (16 January 2021)

It’s seems to be growing some legs?


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

Lost a bit of cash on this little battler way back, and have not been watching closely enough since to play catch up.

Another tidy bounce today off the recent retracement lows ... Missed again, but cant watch them all.

Always thought the Stock had a future. Should have paid more attention.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 March 2021)

Yeah, I looked at it a  few days ago also and should have bought.
I had noticed PLL (now a symbiotic daddy of Sayona) had gone up after the solid market  retracing/ correction, and also noticed Sayona hadn't followed yet....
Also PLL recently made it into the SP/ASX300  or something, I believe, forget which. (Perhaps the all ordinaries?) I'm sure @peter2  would know as PLL is his baby.
Cheers.


----------



## Beaches (18 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Yeah, I looked at it a  few days ago also and should have bought.
> I had noticed PLL (now a symbiotic daddy of Sayona) had gone up after the solid market  retracing/ correction, and also noticed Sayona hadn't followed yet....
> Also PLL recently made it into the SP/ASX300  or something, I believe, forget which. (Perhaps the all ordinaries?) I'm sure @peter2  would know as PLL is his baby.
> Cheers.




PLL has been added to the ASX300 effective as of 22 March


----------



## Beaches (23 March 2021)

Another one with a pump right before the capital raising is announnced


----------



## Sean K (23 March 2021)

Beaches said:


> Another one with a pump right before the capital raising is announnced




Like clockwork...


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

I haven't been following  SYA lately, but a quick search shows the writing was on the wall for another CR

Last Quarterly (End of January) they had about* $2.5 million* in cash left in the kitty

Then the below Announcement in blue  (*18th March* and the recent Price spike)  indicated 

They had committed at least *$1.65 million* to the upcoming drill campaign.

They were going to need more cash sooner than later.

Given the SP is up *400%* in the last 3 months, I think they are still looking ok even with the CR.

My guess for the CR price is* 034*.   (DNH)


_A C$1.6 million (A$1.65 million) work program has been committed for Tansim, comprising a Phase One 5,000m drill program, followed, if warranted, by a Phase Two work program to include a mineralogical study, metallurgical testwork and a Mineral Resource estimate.  _


----------



## barney (26 March 2021)

barney said:


> My guess for the CR price is* 034*.   (DNH)




Wasn't too far off .. CR at *032*

So far the SP is holding up well for S/H's   Positive.


----------



## Parse (1 May 2021)

SYA might get a bit of a leg up if it's bid for North American Lithium is successful. The bids effectively closed April 30th and maybe a decision will be given in May. NAL has a lithium mine and concentrator located in Abitibi, near the established mining district of Val d’Or, Québec and in proximity to Sayona’s flagship Authier Lithium Project.


----------



## waterbottle (1 May 2021)

Are there any other bidders for NAL?


----------



## waterbottle (1 May 2021)

Here's a bidders the backing of the US government.... 









						Evolution Metals bids for NA Lithium assets with US support
					

Bid lays the framework for a partnership between Investissement Québec, the US government and EMC.




					www.mining.com


----------



## waterbottle (21 May 2021)

In a trading halt today - pending announcement relating to their bid for NAL... 

Nothing listed on the administrators website, except for a request + grant for more time. Hopefully good news for shareholders...


----------



## Parse (27 May 2021)

Well they won the bid, subject to Court approval plus the usual regulatory conditions.

Bit of bump in the share price this morning, but has fallen back now. See how it goes for the rest of the day.


----------



## greggles (7 June 2021)

Last Thursday would have been the day to enter this trade. SYA punched through resistance at 5c and finished near its highs. Since then it's been higher lows and higher highs. 

Nice positive announcement this morning that the company has committed $2 million to its exploration budget for calendar 2021 with a focus on the drill testing of discrete magnetic anomalies at Mt Dove and Deep Well project.

SYA has been one of the standout resource stocks of 2021 so far. It wouldn't surprise me to see it well over 10c by year's end if all goes well.


----------



## barney (7 June 2021)

barney said:


> Lost a bit of cash on this little battler way back, and have not been watching closely enough since to play catch up.
> 
> Always thought the Stock had a future. Should have paid more attention.




Agree @greggles   SYA has turned it on since the start of the year. 

Given I used to own it, it has turned into one of those coulda shoulda woulda Stocks for me.  Bugger ....  and move on as they say


----------



## Stockbailx (8 June 2021)

Back in business,


----------



## greggles (8 June 2021)

barney said:


> Agree @greggles   SYA has turned it on since the start of the year.
> 
> Given I used to own it, it has turned into one of those coulda shoulda woulda Stocks for me.  Bugger ....  and move on as they say




We all have 'em @barney. Those stocks we shoulda hung onto longer. But you can't look back in life, only forward. Opportunities always go begging, but there are always new ones on the horizon too.

I see it's come off 7.5% today. Who knows, you might get another opportunity to trade this one for a profit.


----------



## greggles (30 June 2021)

Nice gap up today for SYA. The Superior Court of Québec has approved Sayona Québec's acquisition of North American Lithium (NAL) sending the share price heading north.

Not sure how SYA are going to fund this acquisition, but we'll find out soon.

The market certainly liked the announcement. 10c isn't far away now.


----------



## barney (30 June 2021)

greggles said:


> The market certainly liked the announcement. 10c isn't far away now.




The higher it goes, the more depressed I become Greg  ... lol .....

Good lesson in Spec trading actually.

If you research a Spec, and the numbers stack up, accumulate until the story becomes proven incorrect! 

Wish I'd held of course, but my current medium/longer term plan is now VML, which has obviously been in a down turn lately, 

But the story remains positive, so until the story becomes tainted with the truth, hold on 

Hope a few punters made some cash out of SYA as it was a tough road for a while before 2021


----------



## qldfrog (30 June 2021)

one of my system buy failed a couple of days ago, my backtest will beat me flat on that one


----------



## qldfrog (11 August 2021)

not much activity on the thread, there is a SPP offer at 7.5c, seems to be an ok risk but obviously it means money stuck there for a few weeks and at risk of crash ..Anyone else has some feeling about this capital raising?


----------



## So_Cynical (21 December 2021)

Clearly rolling over, 10c should be support and 9c the bottom, least in the short term, very consistent channel.
~


----------



## Somestockguy (1 April 2022)

Plus 120% in 3 months


----------



## thmpl (1 April 2022)

I have been following Sayona Mining for a few months and think they have great upside on Lithium tenements in Canada and Gold in WA. Their SP movement over past 12 months has been spectacular


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

Somestockguy said:


> Plus 120% in 3 months



+2500 % in around 18 months?


----------



## thmpl (1 April 2022)

Continuing to head north for a while yet I think


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

thmpl said:


> Continuing to head north for a while yet I think



And what brings you to that conclusion, because as they say, past performance is not necessarily an indication of future performance?


----------



## thmpl (1 April 2022)

The buying volumes continue circa 130M per day and we haven’t had the key announcements re DFS and funding yet


----------



## Tropico (1 April 2022)

It did perform in March and very well in the long term. If it does continue upward, it will become overpriced sooner or later, and then there will be the correction.


----------



## Somestockguy (1 April 2022)

MLS: Metals Australia going gangbusters today too. Lots of fairly significant buyers all through today, very low buy in price


----------



## thmpl (27 April 2022)

SYA still have some time before production starts. Recent drilling results confirm the company's strong position. Should see more positive results from drilling activity in Canada and Western Australia


----------



## thmpl (28 June 2022)

WITH THE SAYONA & PIEDMONT NOW FORMALLY APPROVE NAL RESTART, BLUE SKY AHEAD


----------



## thmpl (26 July 2022)

It's only a matter of time that the market realises the gems in this stock. Will be Nth America's largest producer


----------



## thmpl (30 August 2022)

Restating my faith in this stock. Hopefully will be listed ASX200 next rebalance.


----------



## thmpl (30 September 2022)

All the fundamentals are falling into place. Upwards and beyond from here


----------



## thmpl (1 December 2022)

SYA has lots of good news and drilling results during December


----------



## Austwide (1 December 2022)

@thmpl 

 SYA has lots of good news and drilling results during December

How do you know that, or are you just hoping?


----------



## thmpl (1 December 2022)

Hoping


----------



## Sdajii (2 January 2023)

I picked this one for the 2023 competition. I'm not going to lie, I have barely looked at this company, but I'm bullish on lithium in 2023 so just picked a lithium company.


----------

